# Mit PHP in eigene Logfiles schreiben



## SaschaT (27. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern mit PHP alle Seitenaufrufe meiner (in PHP geschriebenen) Webseite loggen und zwar geht es mir um Fehlersuche, ich möchte vor allem PHP-Session Variablen, MySQL-Queries, ihre Fehlermeldungen in ein Logfile ablegen.

Soll nix aufwendiges werden. Ich würde die Daten gern in eine Text-Datei schreiben (nicht in eine Datenbank). Am liebsten im XML-Format um später die Darstellung übersichtlicher zu machen. Die grundlegenden PHP-Techniken beherrsche ich, aber ich wäre für ein paar Tipps dankbar. Was muss ich zum Beispiel beachten für den Fall, dass mehrere Instanzen gleichzeitig in die Datei schreiben wollen? Wenn ich das XML-Format wähle, ist es es ja nicht damit getan, einfach eine neue Zeile an die bestehende Text-Datei anzuhängen.

Gibt es eventuell schon gute fertige Lösungen für sowas?


----------



## Descartes (28. November 2006)

Hallo!

Eine Logging Klasse um selbstdefinierte Fehler in eine Logdatei zu schreiben gibts hier:

http://www.phpclasses.org/browse/package/1290.html

Zum Download mußt Du Dich wahrscheinlich registrieren.

Vielleicht kann man die für xml - Ausgabe umschreiben? Mir reicht die Textversion aus.

Dabei ist auch eine Error Handler Funktion, die ich noch nicht getestet habe, aber damit könntest Du sogar die von PHP erzeugten Fehlermeldungen mit set_error_handler() in das Logbuch "umleiten".

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

Hallo!

Hast Du Dir schon das Error Handling von PHP angesehen?
Ich weiss aber nicht ob man so die von PHP ausgespuckten Fehler logen kann.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch eine eigene Fehlerbehandlung bauen.
Wenn Du selbst erstellte (aussagekräftige) Fehlermeldungen benutzt, sollte es eigentlich langen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## SaschaT (28. November 2006)

Descartes hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Eine Logging Klasse um selbstdefinierte Fehler in eine Logdatei zu schreiben gibts hier:
> 
> ...




Danke, Martin.

Hab die verlinkte Seite gerade mal überflogen und das sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Textversion reicht mir für den Anfang auch erstmal aus, xml wäre für später aber ganz schön - mal sehen ob ich mir das dan entsprechend zurechtbastle.

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## SaschaT (28. November 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hast Du Dir schon das Error Handling von PHP angesehen?
> Ich weiss aber nicht ob man so die von PHP ausgespuckten Fehler logen kann.
> ...




Ja, das Error Handling kenn ich. Aber ich brauche Infos, die darüber hinausgehen. Ich möchte Sachen, die keine Fehler sondern einfach ein ungewolltes Verhalten  verursachen protokollieren können - z.Bsp. dynamisch erzeugte SQL-Queries, die zwar syntaktisch korrekt sind, aber nicht die gewünschten Resultate liefern etc.

Dennoch danke für den Hinweis.

Sascha


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

Kleines Beispiel (allerdings nicht getestet  ).

```
<?php
$query = "SELECT * FROM `users` WHERE `name`='foo'"; // als Beispiel fragen wir die Datenbank ab ob es den User "foo" gibt
$result = mysql_query($query); // Query wird ausgeführt
if($result == TRUE) ( // es wird geprüft ob die Abfrage zum Ergebnis führt
    while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)) {
        echo "Der User ".$row['name']." ist in der Datenbank vorhanden."; // dann wird das Ergebnis/die Ergebnisse ausgegeben
    }
} else { // wenn die Abfrage kein Ergebnis liefert
    $logfile = fopen("logfile.log", "a"); // wird die Logdatei geöffnet
    $error = date("d.m.Y H:i:s")." - Die Datenbankabfrage ".$query." hat zu keinem Ergebnis geführt.\r\n"; // und die Fehlermeldung (inkl. Datum/Uhrzeit und dem Query)
    fwrite($logfile, $error); // in die Logdatei geschrieben
    fclose($logfile); // und zum Schluss wird die Logdatei wieder geschlossen
}
?>
```
Wo das Query herkommt oder wie es zusammengestellt wird, spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Das Thema Sicherheit etc. habe ich jetzt mal weggelassen. 

So, oder so ähnlich, kannst Du im grunde so ziemlich alles logen.
Ist zwar mit Arbeit verbunden, aber dafür kannst Du es ganz individuell realisieren (im gegensatz zu fertigen Lösungen  ).
Die Arbeit lässt sich allerdings auch minimieren..... in dem man z.b. für wiederkehrende Aktionen entsprechende Funktionen schreibt.


----------



## SaschaT (29. November 2006)

Was passiert denn wenn sich zwei fwrites von zwei verschiedenen Instanzen meines Skripts in die Quere kommen - sprich zwei oder mehr User gleichzeitig zu loggende Ereignisse auslösen?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. November 2006)

Dann dürfte es vermutlich zu einem Problem kommen (ist aber auch bei MySQL nicht anders).
Du kannst das Logfile aber (genauso wie auch bei MySQL) veriegeln.
Hierzu gibt es die Funktion flock().
Da ich mit dieser Funktion aber noch nie gearbeitet habe und sie sich in der Praxis nur sehr schwer testen lässt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen ob PHP die anderen Zugriffe buffert und hinterher ausführt, oder ob sie einfach verworfen werden.
Vielleicht kann dazu ja einer von den Profis etwas sagen.

Je nach dem was Deine Seite so alles macht, könnte man aber auch mit mehreren Logfiles arbeiten (z.b. eins für Datenbankzugriffe, eins für unvollständig/fehlerhaft ausgefüllte Formulare usw.).
Das Risiko der mehrfachen Zugiffe besteht so zwar auch, wird aber zumindest minimiert.


----------



## cisco211 (8. April 2008)

Weiß net obs hilft, hab auch eine Logfunktion die in Dateien des heutigen (US) Datums schreibt (YYYY-MM-DD.log) und )perfekt Funktioniert, hab sie mal schnell von Objekt-Methode zu Funktion umgewandelt.  Allerdings muß man selber das Ereignis Schreiben, was gerade stattfindet. Müßte außerdem ausreichend erklärt sein. Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen.


```
// Verwendete Konstante
define("EOL","\r\n");

 /*****************************************************************************
  * Publicfunktion: Log schreiben.                                            *
  * ------------------------------------------------------------------------- *
  * Version: 0.120   Status: Alpha Release 3   Edit: 2008-01-03 to 2008-04-07 *
  *     by C!$C0^211 2007-2008    http://cisco211.de    TjSBMD1810@yahoo.de   *
  *****************************************************************************/
function log_write($input_level,$input_maxlevel,$input_path,
                           $input_content = "",$input_customlevel = "") {
  $file = $input_path."/".date("Y-m-d",time(TRUE)).".log";
  //$file = $input_path;

  /***** Erstelle neue Logdatei, wenn noch nicht vorhanden ********************/
  if ($input_maxlevel > 0) {
   $string =
    "#############################".EOL.
    "# <NAME>-Logfile ".date("Y-m-d",time(TRUE))." #".EOL.
    "# ========================= #".EOL.
    "# File created at: ".date("H:i:s",time(TRUE))." #".EOL.
    "#############################".EOL.EOL;
   if (!file_exists($file)) {
    if (!$fileheader = fopen($file,"w")) {
     $status["int"] = 3;
     $status["str"] = "LOG_COULD_NOT_OPEN_FILE";
     return $status;
     }   // if (!$fileheader = fopen($file,"a"))
    if (!fwrite($fileheader,$string)) {
     $status["int"] = 3;
     $status["str"] = "LOG_COULD_NOT_WRITE_FILE";
     return $status;
     }   // if (!$fileheader = fopen($file,"a"))
    if (!fclose($fileheader)) {
     $status["int"] = 4;
     $status["str"] = "LOG_COULD_NOT_CLOSE_FILE";
     }   // if (!fclose($fileheader))
    else {
     $status["int"] = 0;
     $status["str"] = "LOG_OK";
     }   // else von if (!fclose($fileheader))
    }   // if (!file_exists($file))
   }   // if ($input_maxlevel > 0)

  /***** Ordne dem Loglevel eine Wertigkeit zu ********************************/
  switch($input_level){

   /**** Wert:(OFF) ***********************************************************/
   case "off":
    $loglevel_int = 0;
    $loglevel_str = "";
    break;

   /**** Wert:ERROR ***********************************************************/
   case "error":
    $loglevel_int = 1;
    $loglevel_str = "ERROR";
    break;

   /**** Wert:SECURITY ********************************************************/
   case "security":
    $loglevel_int = 2;
    $loglevel_str = "SECURITY";
    break;

   /**** Wert:WARNING *********************************************************/
   case "warning":
    $loglevel_int = 3;
    $loglevel_str = "WARNING";
    break;

   /**** Wert:SESSION *********************************************************/
   case "session":
    $loglevel_int = 4;
    $loglevel_str = "SESSION";
    break;

   /**** Wert:STATUS **********************************************************/
   case "status":
    $loglevel_int = 5;
    $loglevel_str = "STATUS";
    break;

   /**** Wert:ACCESS **********************************************************/
   case "access":
    $loglevel_int = 6;
    $loglevel_str = "ACCESS";
    break;

   /**** Wert:CUSTOM1 *********************************************************/
   case "custom1":
    $loglevel_int = 7;
    $loglevel_str = "[C1:".$input_customlevel."]";
    break;

   /**** Wert:USTOM2 **********************************************************/
   case "custom2":
    $loglevel_int = 8;
    $loglevel_str = "[C2:".$input_customlevel."]";
    break;

   /**** Wert:DEBUG ***********************************************************/
   case "debug":
    $loglevel_int = 9;
    $loglevel_str = "DEBUG";
    break;

   /**** Wert:Off *************************************************************/
   default: // UNKNOWN
    $loglevel_int = 0;
    $loglevel_str = "";
    break;
   }   // switch($input_level)

  /***** Logeintrag Erstellen *************************************************/
  if ($loglevel_int > 0 AND $loglevel_int <= $input_maxlevel) {

   /**** Erstelle Log-Zeile ***************************************************/
   $string = date("H:i:s",time(TRUE))." ".
    $_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"]." [".$loglevel_str."]: ".$input_content.EOL;

   /**** Oeffne Datei *********************************************************/
   if (!$fileheader = fopen($file,"a")){
    $status["int"] = 2;
    $status["str"] = "LOG_COULD_NOT_OPEN_FILE";
    return $status;
    }   // if (!$fileheader = fopen($file,"a"))

   /** Schreibe Datei *********************************************************/
   if (!fwrite($fileheader,$string)) {
    $status["int"] = 3;
    $status["str"] = "LOG_COULD_NOT_WRITE";
    return $status;
    }   // if (!fwrite($fileheader,$string))

   /* Schliesze Datei *********************************************************/
   if (!fclose($fileheader)) {
    $status["int"] = 4;
    $status["str"] = "LOG_COULD_NOT_CLOSE_FILE";
    }   // if (!fclose($fileheader))
   else {
    $status["int"] = 0;
    $status["str"] = "LOG_OK";
    }   // else von if (!fclose($fileheader))
   }   // if ($loglevel_int > 0 AND $loglevel_int <= $loglevel)
  }
```

~211^


----------

